# about the rbs



## jbq (Jul 8, 2008)

hi every one ,
im planning to have an engine swape , i have 280z model 77 just body , and im looking for rbs engines such as 26rb twin turbo , or maby 25rb single turbo .
my question is which one of them is more practical for daily use ?
and i have another question , what is the meaning of rb , what dose rb stand for ? some one told me it means road breed , is that corect or not ?
thank


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

rb does not stand for anything, its simply an engine designation. the rest of the code (ie rb25det) does stand for something, d=dual cam, e=electronic fuel injection, t=turbo. TT is twin turbo.

Depending where you are, rb25det neo is the one to get, it makes the same power (206kw) as an rb26dett, but the rb25det neo does make less torque. If you get an rb26dett you will need to modify the sump, as the rb26dett will have come from a gtr skyline or 260rs stagea so will have a 4wd sump.

A neo rb25det neo and even the non neo version will make up to 300kw with standard internals with a big turbo, injectors, intercooler and after market ecu. A rb26dett engine will safely produce 400kw with the same mods. 

As for how each drives, the rb26dett and rb25det are the same to drive around town, so both as practical as each other. Standard rb26dett vs standard rb25det, the rb26dett pulls harder.

Have you thought of building an rb30det? the worlds fastest 240z uses an rb30det, 1/4 mile in 7.8 seconds at 177 mph!


----------

